# stumbly idle when first cranked up



## 89dragger (Oct 3, 2005)

sometimes i crank the car and it stumbles and smells like fuel from the muffler. i rev it up and it revs rough and clears out when in higher rpm. i have to rev it 2 or 3 times to clear this up. i already had a code so do not know if it is making another one and i have not checked yet. is this the injectors, i hope not. sometimes when it is running i can smell fuel coming from somewhere and i can't find where.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

first thing to do is check for fuel leaks. If there are none and the fuel smell is coming from the exhaust then i would check the coils and plugs. 

have you check the fuel filter/any fuel system components?


----------



## 89dragger (Oct 3, 2005)

i haven't checked anything but looked for leaks and found none. fuel filter is new althought i don't see how that would not make it run rich at startup. i need to check the codes tomorrow and see what i get.


----------



## 89dragger (Oct 3, 2005)

89dragger said:


> i haven't checked anything but looked for leaks and found none. fuel filter is new althought i don't see how that would not make it run rich at startup. i need to check the codes tomorrow and see what i get.



i just checked the codes and i don't think the new code i have has anything to do with my stumbling. 

Automatic Transmission Control Unit Signal to ECU is the new code

the old code is: EGR System Hi/Low Flow and this has been on since i got it 7 months ago and this is just starting. i hear of injector issues on these cars. i am going to check plugs soon. thanks.


----------



## 89dragger (Oct 3, 2005)

anybody know this.


----------



## 89dragger (Oct 3, 2005)

ok well i guess nobody knows


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

If I were you I would clear the codes and then try to start it again then check the codes again and see what it gives you.


----------



## 89dragger (Oct 3, 2005)

i changed the plugs and it still does it, the codes came back but have not checked them again. i really think i have a leaky injector. this is why i think that. when it sits a few hours or all night, it stumbles longer and takes more revs to burn the excess fuel out of that cylinder, if it sits 30 minutes, it will do it but not bad and it only takes one small rev. one plug was a tad bit darker than the others. i am thinking that is my bad injector. what do you think drunk. have you heard this transmission code before though.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

I havent heard of the code before. I wouldnt worry about it yet. first get the other stuff cleared then worry about that. The codes means that the PCM is receiving continous voltage from the A/T control unit. This either means its always open or its shorted. As for the other issue. I think you're right. I would pull out the intake and check it out, Unless its one of the front bank injectors, hopefully it is.


----------



## 89dragger (Oct 3, 2005)

actually the plug that was a little discolored was in the back middle cylinder just my luck. you think since i am going to take the upper intake off, i should do a gasket match or light portwork to it or do you think that will achieve nothing.


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

Mah bad sorry for the two posts can't figure out how to delete this one.


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

You have an EGR code. The car is telling you where to look. And your worried about a leaking injector, and want to start taking it apart with reckless abondoment , it just makes no sense. You got an EGR problem dude. It should be completly closed at idle and it's not. The EGR code and the trans code COULD be related.


----------



## 89dragger (Oct 3, 2005)

like i said before, that code has been there since i had it and this problem has not. it is recent. did you read the whole post.


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

Whatever do what you want.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

89dragger said:


> like i said before, that code has been there since i had it and this problem has not. it is recent. did you read the whole post.


I wouldnt totally ignore his input. This actually did cross my mind ealier back when this thread first started, but like you said that the code was there before the issue started, I kinda didnt put them together(and thats why I didnt mention what he said). But, you never know, what if the code did appear back then, but untill now, you are having issues about it. just a thought. I actually cleaned mind a week ago and I have pictures, I put them on the "other site" I mentioned to you through email.
I am going to do a how-to on it soon aswell as for the IACV(thats why I took the pics). 

Cleaning it should take about 1.5 hours(including install) of course I would test it with a vacuum pump before doing this(unless you love your car that much and dop what I did an just clean it)


----------



## 89dragger (Oct 3, 2005)

i just don't see why an exhaust gas recirculation valve is going to make me have a gas smell through the muffler and run rough for few seconds until i rev it to use the excess fuel. i am going to clean it when i have a chance to try to fix my problem


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

Your problem is in the EVAP system. Click here to see what you need to check to find the culprit.

Ps- Sorry I didnt help you better with this bro. I usually post under the influence, when I come to this site,:givebeer: hehehehe:givebeer:. 

My bet would be that the EVAP canister needs to be replaced.

even though this may fix the problem, I would still clean the EGR valve/ system(if time allows). This will keep the engine running smoother and will give you better gas mileage. I havent had time to post up the How-To on the othersite, but I will soon.(I was actually going to do it now, but I saw you posted back, so this took up the time.) If you need more help, or just an opinion email me at the email address I sent you. Dont email me at the old one I gave you, I dont check that one much anymore.

:Edit:
*READ THIS!!! *

*Lean Misfire: *A condition caused by a vacuum leak or open EGR valve that results in an air/fuel mixture too lean to sustain combustion, causing one or more cylinders to pass unburned fuel into the exhaust system, resulting in an increase in hydrocarbon (HC) emissions.
This is exactly why I told you to not think that the EGR valve is not the culprit.

You know what I just noticed....I sound much more knowledgeable when I am sober, then when I am under the influence, LOL!!! not to mention I think str8 too.:givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer:

Also, know that I think about it, you do have the EGR code, and that may be the culprit after all. I know you dont think this is it, but after reading about the lean misfire, its very dam well is likely. So now, I would bet on either the EVAP system or the EGR being the culprit. Now I am leaning on the EGR though.


----------

